# Stranger cat entering through cat flap & spraying



## nataliareddy (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi, we have a Pet Porte intelligent cat flap that works with our 4 cats' microchips. Unfortunately it's not sensitive enough to detect them every time so I've had to leave it on fully open mode so the cats don't get confused or worse, trapped outside while I'm not in. 

As a result, we've had another cat enter through the flap and spray along the skirting boards. I've used UrineOff but it doesn't stop him coming back in again to mark his territory. 

Any recommendations of how to combat this?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Spring really is in the air ( honest! ) and all the neighbourhood kitties are on the march, seeking out new territories, sniffing out new cat pals and basically pushing the boundaries! I have had several huge scuffles at my back door as my resident mogs chase out interlopers and I too have had to scrub cat pee off my skirting boards....whether it belongs to my boys protecting their patch or the newcomers I do not know.
Well, you have made me re-think upgrading to a chip operated flap that is for sure.
As far as the intruders go....tricky, mostly I rely upon my own cats to establish law and order. I do TRY to be really mean and severely scare away any cats I see in the garden or attempting entry, but am pretty crap to be honest and always want to make pals and get a cuddle 
Sorry...that is probably not much help.


----------



## Milly Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

Perhaps try contacting Pet Porte for advise about the sensor not detecting your cats if you've not already done so? We have a Sureflap (also microchip activated) and had problems with another cat coming in and pooing in our house, even though the flap was still supposed to be activated only by our cat's chip. Sureflap sent us a new updated catflap free of charge when I contacted them. 

Not sure if I remember correctly but I think there was a problem with the Pet Porte not detecting some varieties of microchip (Biotherm?), if so you could consider getting your cats re-microchipped?


----------



## Leena (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh, how annoying! But I have never heard of chip operated cat flap... (Probably because we live in block of flats...)

When we were still living on "ground level" in the past we had such a cat. Our back door was closed because of our cats, but he sprayed along happily in the yard. He got into other people's houses and even jumped to sleep in one family's baby's cot while the baby was inside! I got so annoyed I wrote a letter, copied it and distributed to every mail box in the area. The cat owner contacted me, told that she was sorry, but that the cat just wanted to get out and she did not have a heart to stop him. (Well, probably because he would have sprayed everything indoors...)

I recommended her kids took the cat out on a leash and for a while the cat's visits stopped. Only to resume later...

Annoying!

Leena


----------



## KirstyLouise (Mar 17, 2011)

This is what im concerned about when its time for my kitties to go out soon.


----------

